# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  شذاوي طلبتكم..

## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ابغى رأيكم في شي بطرحه لكم بس الرجاء اللي يدخل الموضوع يرد او بصوره على الاقل ماابغى دخول بدون شيء..

اني اختكم الفقيره في الله / شذى الزهـراء..
اكيد عرفتوني من خلال مشاركاتي , ردودي , تعاملي معاكم..
ابغى رأيكم فيني من ناحية صفة (الغرور)..
تشوفوها فيني او لا, وكيف عرفتوها ,ونصيحتكم ؟
اكون شاكره لكم ..
تقبلوا خالص تحيااتي..
شذى, :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

هلا والله خيتو 
وش هالكلام انتي فيك صفة الغرور ؟؟؟؟
ومن يقول ؟؟؟
والله فيك الخير والبركة بنت ولا كل البنات حبوبة متواضعه 
فيك كل الصفات الحلوه 
بس الغرور!!!!!!!!!! غريبة 
ماتليق عليك بنوب
تحياتي اختك لحن الخلود

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يس انت مغرورة وشايفة روحك واصلن انا حسيت من بداية*
*مادخلت الموضوع ان الغرور مبين خطاب الى كل من دخل وماصوت*


*انا بكل صراحة ماشفت الا كل خير من الاخت شذى* 
*بلعكس متواضعة وبشوشة ومرحة وهاذئة*
*بس ساعات يعني  اتصير مغرورة اشوي ماتدخل على مواضيعي* 
*ولا تعلق عليهم برغم اني شايف مرة المتواجدون الاخت بس ماردة* 
*الاخ يبينا يعني غصب نرد على موضوعه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*امزح بس ابي اشوف ردة الفعل ماصارة ولا مرة* 
*يلله اتقبلو مروري اخوكم*
*جريح*

----------


## أسرار الليل

منووووو قال انك مغروره ؟؟؟
بالعكس ولله ماشفنا منك إلا كل خير ..
تواضع وادب واخلاااق ..,,

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

اهليييييييييييييييييين حبيبتي
شــــــــــــــــــذى
بصراحة انت مافيك هذي الصفة بالعكس انت تحبي كل الناس وتحترميهم
بس تبغي راي بصراحة يعني اني يمكن في اغلب الاوقات اقول ان في صفات جذبتني الك 
تكون موجودة فيك وهي صفة لفتت انتباة لا اكثر وهي انك تحبي تجذبي الى نفسك كل شخص او انك تلفتي انتباة الى جميع من حولك بس بطريقة غير مباشرة ولكن في نفس الوقت حلوة ولطيفة
تحياااتي الك

----------


## ملاك الررروح

هلا شذى الزهراء
اسمحي لي ابدي رايي و بصراحة
اني لي في المنتدى تقريباً صار لي شهرين أكثر واحدة ترد على موضوعاتي 
شذاوي
فعلاً أعضاء واجد أرد على موضوعاتهم وهم مايردوا 
بس انت تقريباً دائماً متواجدة .
فلو كنت مغرورة تكبرتي وما رديت على الكل بدون تحيز مثل ما لاحظته في بعض الأعضاء،،
اسمحوا لي جميعاً بس هذه وجهة نظري.
شذى الزهراء 
فعلاً،،دخلتِ قلبي من زمان،،وهذا دليل على أنك مو مغرورة .
سوري إذا طولت عليكم
تقبلي مروري
مــــــــــلاك الررروح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلا والله خيتو 
> وش هالكلام انتي فيك صفة الغرور ؟؟؟؟
> ومن يقول ؟؟؟
> والله فيك الخير والبركة بنت ولا كل البنات حبوبة متواضعه 
> فيك كل الصفات الحلوه 
> بس الغرور!!!!!!!!!! غريبة 
> ماتليق عليك بنوب
> تحياتي اختك لحن الخلود



*تسلميين حبيبتي الطيب طيب اصلج ...*
*ماننحرم منج لحونتي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يس انت مغرورة وشايفة روحك واصلن انا حسيت من بداية*
> 
> *مادخلت الموضوع ان الغرور مبين خطاب الى كل من دخل وماصوت* 
> 
> *انا بكل صراحة ماشفت الا كل خير من الاخت شذى* 
> *بلعكس متواضعة وبشوشة ومرحة وهاذئة*
> *بس ساعات يعني اتصير مغرورة اشوي ماتدخل على مواضيعي* 
> *ولا تعلق عليهم برغم اني شايف مرة المتواجدون الاخت بس ماردة* 
> *الاخ يبينا يعني غصب نرد على موضوعه* 
> ...



*ردة الفعل متفأجاه اني ادخل مواضيعك وارد عليهم...*
*تسلم اخوي على هالكلام اللي قلته والله احس بزود مااستاهله..*
*لاعدمتكم..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> منووووو قال انك مغروره ؟؟؟
> بالعكس ولله ماشفنا منك إلا كل خير ..
> تواضع وادب واخلاااق ..,,



*هلا وغلا باسرار وينج وحشتينا يالدبه..*
*تسلميين يالغلا على حلو كلامج..*
*من طيبج والله ..*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اهليييييييييييييييييين حبيبتي
> 
> شــــــــــــــــــذى
> بصراحة انت مافيك هذي الصفة بالعكس انت تحبي كل الناس وتحترميهم
> بس تبغي راي بصراحة يعني اني يمكن في اغلب الاوقات اقول ان في صفات جذبتني الك 
> تكون موجودة فيك وهي صفة لفتت انتباة لا اكثر وهي انك تحبي تجذبي الى نفسك كل شخص او انك تلفتي انتباة الى جميع من حولك بس بطريقة غير مباشرة ولكن في نفس الوقت حلوة ولطيفة
> 
> تحياااتي الك



*هلا بفراشتي العزيزه..*
*مشكوره على طيب وحلوو كلامج ماتقصري..*
*بس على كلامج تقصدي اني احاول الفت انتباه الاعضاء لي ..هذا قصدج..*
*لاعدمتج..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلا شذى الزهراء
> 
> اسمحي لي ابدي رايي و بصراحة
> اني لي في المنتدى تقريباً صار لي شهرين أكثر واحدة ترد على موضوعاتي 
> شذاوي
> فعلاً أعضاء واجد أرد على موضوعاتهم وهم مايردوا 
> بس انت تقريباً دائماً متواجدة .
> فلو كنت مغرورة تكبرتي وما رديت على الكل بدون تحيز مثل ما لاحظته في بعض الأعضاء،،
> اسمحوا لي جميعاً بس هذه وجهة نظري.
> ...



*تسلمي حبيبتي ملالاك والله كلامج يسر الخاطر الله يسر قلبج..*
*بس احس نفسي مقصره ماارد عليج وانتي دخلتي قلبي بعد..*
*ماننحرم منج..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

شذاوي بعد قلبي اني شفت الموضوع متأخره اعذريني يالغاليه
من قال انك مغروره انتي مافي مثلك ابد 
وافتخر اني صديقتك بها المنتدى الي احس مع اني ماشفتك 
وان تعاملي معاكِ كان عبر المنتىد وبس إلا انك من احسن صديقاتي 
واعزهم على قلبي في هالمنتدى
فلاتقولي انك مغروره زين ترى ازعل عليش
ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يخليش ويحفظش لأهلش ولمنتداش وليي بعد
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
موفقه لكل خير خيتوووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

من قال انك مغروره حبيبتي ماعنده نظر ابد اكس يوز مي يعني
ههههههههههههه
انتي طيوبه وحبوبه واحلى صديقه عرفتها في هالمنتدى الرائع 
وصفة الغرور بعيده عنش بتاتا" حبيبتي 
ومابيش تقولي هالكلام مره ثانيه زين
واني اعتز بصداقتش حبيبتي مع انها من وراء الشبكه العنكبوتيه بس الله العالم اني حبيتش 
ياشذاوي <<لاحد ياخذ اسم الدلع مني ترى ازعل
لأني اني الي اخترعته :wink: 
ههههههههههههههه
موفقه لكل خير خيتووووو
اعذريني حبيبتي في المشاركه الأولى ماكملت هدره ترى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وكملتها هنا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> من قال انك مغروره حبيبتي ماعنده نظر ابد اكس يوز مي يعني
> ههههههههههههه
> انتي طيوبه وحبوبه واحلى صديقه عرفتها في هالمنتدى الرائع 
> وصفة الغرور بعيده عنش بتاتا" حبيبتي 
> ومابيش تقولي هالكلام مره ثانيه زين
> واني اعتز بصداقتش حبيبتي مع انها من وراء الشبكه العنكبوتيه بس الله العالم اني حبيتش 
> ياشذاوي <<لاحد ياخذ اسم الدلع مني ترى ازعل
> لأني اني الي اخترعته
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*عمري والله يادنيا ..*
*ربي العالم اني بعد شكثر حبيتج وصرتي قريبه لي دووم اشوفج*
* بمواضيعي منورتنهم ..*
*ماننحرم منج ومن طيب قلبج..*
*عسى ربي يوفقج دنيا واخره ..*
*قولي امييييييين..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مغرورة ؟؟؟؟
يمكن ما أعرفج  بشكل مقرب 
لكن ابد مو واضحة هالصفة فيج 
انسانة حبوبة وطيوبة 
ومتواجدة دائما 
أكيد الي قايل لج هالكلمة يبي يغيظج ويرفع ضغطج ويخليج تفكرين ليل ونهار 
أطمئني حبيبتي هالصفة بعيدة عنك 
يمكن تكوني واثقة من نفسك وهذا شيء مطلوب 
بس للحين ما وصلتي للغرور
تحياتي لك

----------


## فرح

يللا اقووول لك من خلال تعااااملي معااااك يالغلا وبعيد عن المجامالات لاني ما احبها 
لمست فيك الطيبه والاخلاق الحلووووه ولان ما اعرفك لامن خلال الشاشه 
بس الانسان الطيب يبان من تعامله مع الاخرين ..
وماشاء الله عليك تعاملك باحترام ومامنه ربي يحفظك ويوفقك 
وبجد مثل ماقالت نواااره يمكن الاقااال انك مغروره يبي يغيظك لااكثر 
او مجرد اختبار..وخذيها بروح رياضيه .. 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شذى الزهراء مغرورة ؟؟؟  :weird: 
حبيبتي انتي ابعد مايكون عن الغرور .

----------


## كبرياء

__

_أتوقع تعرفي رايي فيك شذووي ..._

_,,,, أمممم لو قلتي شريره قلت إي <<< أمزح_ 

_تح ــــــــــيااتوو_

_كبريــــــــــــااء_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مغرورة ؟؟؟؟
> يمكن ما أعرفج بشكل مقرب 
> لكن ابد مو واضحة هالصفة فيج 
> انسانة حبوبة وطيوبة 
> ومتواجدة دائما 
> أكيد الي قايل لج هالكلمة يبي يغيظج ويرفع ضغطج ويخليج تفكرين ليل ونهار 
> أطمئني حبيبتي هالصفة بعيدة عنك 
> يمكن تكوني واثقة من نفسك وهذا شيء مطلوب 
> بس للحين ما وصلتي للغرور
> تحياتي لك



*تسلمي والله حبيبتي نوارة على الكلام الحلوو خجلتيني والله..*
*لاعدمتج ياارب..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يللا اقووول لك من خلال تعااااملي معااااك يالغلا وبعيد عن المجامالات لاني ما احبها 
> 
> لمست فيك الطيبه والاخلاق الحلووووه ولان ما اعرفك لامن خلال الشاشه 
> بس الانسان الطيب يبان من تعامله مع الاخرين ..
> وماشاء الله عليك تعاملك باحترام ومامنه ربي يحفظك ويوفقك 
> وبجد مثل ماقالت نواااره يمكن الاقااال انك مغروره يبي يغيظك لااكثر 
> او مجرد اختبار..وخذيها بروح رياضيه .. 
> 
> دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته



*وانتي اكثر شفت طيبتج وحبيتج ياافرح وماعليج زود يالغاليه..*
*ماننحرم منج..*
*دمتي بخيرر..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذى الزهراء مغرورة ؟؟؟ 
> حبيبتي انتي ابعد مايكون عن الغرور .



*مشكوره وااجد عزيزتي ملووك ..*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منج ..*
*دمتي بود..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> __ 
> _أتوقع تعرفي رايي فيك شذووي ..._ 
> _,,,, أمممم لو قلتي شريره قلت إي <<< أمزح_  
> _تح ــــــــــيااتوو_ 
> 
> _كبريــــــــــــااء_



*مشكوره غاليتي كبرياء ...*
*بس شنو رايج فيني ؟؟ مادري نسيت..*
*دمتي موفقه..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## همسات وله

بالعكس خيتو ماااا شفناااا منك الكل خير 

ويينب عليش انش انساااانه متوااااضعه خلوقه 

الله يوفقش انشالله دنياااا واخره 

تحيااااتي يا غنااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بالعكس خيتو ماااا شفناااا منك الكل خير 
> 
> ويينب عليش انش انساااانه متوااااضعه خلوقه  
> الله يوفقش انشالله دنياااا واخره  
> تحيااااتي يا غنااااتي



*تسلمييين خيتي همسات عالكلام الجمييل ..*
*وانتي احلى واطيب ..*
*ماننحرم منج.*
*تحيااتي.*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يؤيؤ ...  :huh: 
منهو هذا اللي ماعنده ذوووق وقاال عنج مغرورة .. 

الصراحه يبغاله نظارهـ ......  :cool: 

موضوعج ذكرني بنفسي .. كل من يشوفني لاول مرة يقول عني
مغرورة وشاااايفة حـــــــالي ....... ومن هالكلااام لدرجة اني تعقدت
والله صرت مااحب اجلس مع جماااعه حتى وان كانوا اهلي .
بس احسن مافي الامــر انهم في الاخير يعترفوا لي ويقولوا
انهم عرفواا اني عكس ماقاااالوا  :amuse:  يعني اطـــلع بـــراءة . :rolleyes: 
خــلاااصة الكلاااااام والهذرة اللي مامنها فاااااايدة .

انتين ياااحلوة من يوم يومج حبوبة .. وماشفت
منج الا كل طيــب . والغرور ابــدا ماهـــو فيــــــج . ولا يعرف لج طريق
امنياااتي لج بالتوفيق دنياا وآخــرة .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينش وين الغرور 

انت بكفة وهو بكفة يالغالية

والله بعيد السماء وين والأرض وين

انت الي نحنا نستغر بوجودك في منتدانا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هلا شذوي
وش هالكلام انتي مغرورة ؟!
لايالغلا من حط هالفكرة براسش >>يبي ليه تنتيف زي الدجاج ههه
خيتوو اني اشوفش عادية 
لا انتين متكبرة ومغرورة ولا شي
زي الناس العاديين 
الي قال عنش مغرورة وش يقول عني >> زايد الغرور فيني خخخ
اني اشوفش اكثر وحدة في المنتدى طيبة وحنيه >> من غير مجاملة
والله




> أكيد الي قايل لج هالكلمة يبي يغيظج ويرفع ضغطج ويخليج تفكرين ليل ونهار




كلام اختي نوارة صحيح
وان كان هذا من احساسج فهذا احساس خاطئ
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## كبرياء

*مرااااااااااح ـــــــب ...* 

*back >>> هع* 

*شذوي من أكثر الاعضاء الي تعجبني مواضيعهم وأسلوووبهم ..*

*يعنو لو مره قريت رد بعرف أنها شذى من أسلوبها الح ــلو* 

*يعنوو ... ][ مالكـ علاقهـ بالغرور ][*

*تح ـــــــــيااتووو*

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يؤيؤ ... 
> منهو هذا اللي ماعنده ذوووق وقاال عنج مغرورة .. 
> 
> الصراحه يبغاله نظارهـ ...... 
> 
> موضوعج ذكرني بنفسي .. كل من يشوفني لاول مرة يقول عني
> مغرورة وشاااايفة حـــــــالي ....... ومن هالكلااام لدرجة اني تعقدت
> والله صرت مااحب اجلس مع جماااعه حتى وان كانوا اهلي .
> بس احسن مافي الامــر انهم في الاخير يعترفوا لي ويقولوا
> ...



*وانتي احب الى قلبي امورتي الغاليهـ ..*
*تسلمي هذا من ذووقج الحلوو..*
*ماننحرم منج..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وينش وين الغرور 
> 
> انت بكفة وهو بكفة يالغالية
> 
> والله بعيد السماء وين والأرض وين
> 
> انت الي نحنا نستغر بوجودك في منتدانا



*يسلمج ربي اختي الغاليهـ ..*
*واني استغر اكثر عندي اخت مثلج..*
*عسى الله لايفرق بينا..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلا شذوي
> هلا وغلا اموول
> 
> وش هالكلام انتي مغرورة ؟!
> لايالغلا من حط هالفكرة براسش >>يبي ليه تنتيف زي الدجاج ههه
> ههه عجبتني تنتيف الدجاج الله يغربل ابليسج.
> خيتوو اني اشوفش عادية 
> لا انتين متكبرة ومغرورة ولا شي
> زي الناس العاديين 
> ...



*لج ارق التحايا مني..*
*لاعدمتج غاليتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مرااااااااااح ـــــــب ...* 
> *مراحب فيج..* 
> *back >>> هع* 
> *تشرفي برجوعج.* 
> *شذوي من أكثر الاعضاء الي تعجبني مواضيعهم وأسلوووبهم ..*
> *تسلمين حبيبتي وانتي مواضيعج احلى* 
> *يعنو لو مره قريت رد بعرف أنها شذى من أسلوبها الح ــلو*  
> *يعنوو ... ][ مالكـ علاقهـ بالغرور ][*
> *تسلمي والله سر الله قلبج مثل ماسريتيني..* 
> ...



*الف شكر لج حبيبتي كبرياء على طلتح الحلووه..*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

*اني بالعكس اشوف انك حلوه وطيوبه وتدخلين القلب بسرعه* 

*صحيح ماشفتك برا النت لكن شفت شخصيتك معانا من خلال ردودك واسلوبك*

*منوو الي كذب عليك وصدقتيينه ؟؟*



*اني فيه ناس يتبلون علي ويقولو مغروره  علشان ان ثقتي عاليه ؟؟* 

*وش رايكم الحين الثقه بالنفس  صارت غرور ؟؟؟*


*ماافيك غرور ابدا حبيبتي وخليك واثقه من هالشي غناتوو*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اني اشوفك في ردودك ومواضيعك متواضعه مــاشوفك الصراحه مغرورة

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اني بالعكس اشوف انك حلوه وطيوبه وتدخلين القلب بسرعه* 
> 
> *صحيح ماشفتك برا النت لكن شفت شخصيتك معانا من خلال ردودك واسلوبك*
> 
> *منوو الي كذب عليك وصدقتيينه ؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *اني فيه ناس يتبلون علي ويقولو مغروره  علشان ان ثقتي عاليه ؟؟* 
> ...



*الاحلى انتي خيتو حور وانتي بعد ارتحت لج من دخلت المنتدى...*
*تسلمين يالغلا ..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اني اشوفك في ردودك ومواضيعك متواضعه مــاشوفك الصراحه مغرورة
> 
> تحياتي



*تسلمين خيتو اسوره هذا من طيبج..*
*ماننحرم منج..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## نصرالله

هلاوالله اختي شذى الزهراء 
منووووو قال انك مغروره؟؟؟.
بالعكس ولله ماشفنامنك إلا كل خير ..
تواضع وادب واخلاااق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلاوالله اختي شذى الزهراء
> 
> منووووو قال انك مغروره؟؟؟.
> بالعكس ولله ماشفنامنك إلا كل خير ..
> 
> تواضع وادب واخلاااق



*هلا فيك اخوي نصر الله ..*
*تسلم يالاخو على طيب الكلام  هذا من اصلك وطيبك..*
*لاعدمتكم..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
شبكة الناصره ,عازفة الامل , حور العين , مربوش , قمر دنياي ,عنيده , fatemah,احلى ليل ,سمراء ,حلم فنانه,
soosah
اشكركم من كل قلبي ع تواجدكم معااي ..
وهذا ماانساه لكم ابدااا..
وكلكم ماقصرتوا معااي ..
تقبلوا تحياااتي ...
دمتم بخيير.

----------


## أنوار المهدي

شذى الزهراء 
أبدا الصفة ماتناسبش , انتين تنحطي على الجرح يبرى 
وصراحة انتين تستاهلي كل خير واتمنى لش كل خير 
وعسى الله يوفقش في الحياة ويقضي جميع حوائجش

----------


## شاري الطيب

من قال انك مغروره  ماعنده نظر ابد 
بالعكس ماشفنا منك إلا كل خير ..
الله يوفقك ويرعاك
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انوار المهدي .. شاري الطيب*
*مشكورين وانتو اطيب واخلاقكم احلى*
*ربي مايحرمني من اخوتكم*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مراحب
معنى مادخل واجد المنتدى ولا ارد الا القليل 
الا انه في اشخاص احب اطلع على مواضيعيهم لانها تعجبني واجد
واني بصراحة ياختي مواضيعك واجد تعجبني ودي اقلد شخصيتك اذا ماعندك مانع
لانك احسك محبوبة بين المجتمع والكل يحبك
ونتمنى نكون مثلك
ابد ماراح تكوني مغرورة
بالعكس انتي شمعة منتدانا الغالي
وسامحينا اذا قصرت معاك في شي
وربي يحفضك يارب من كل سوء
ويوفقك في كل خير
تحياتي: شمعة الوادي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب شذاوي 
من أول ما دخلت المنتدى وأنا ما شفت 
منك الا كل الخير 
وهالصفه مو فيك خيتو
بالعكس كنت أحس بتواضعك وبطيبة قلبك يالغلا .
تسلمي لي يالغالية ..
مع أني متأخرة مرررررررررة
بصراحة توني اشوف الموضوع اليوم ..
تحياتي القلبية لك شذاوي ..

----------


## Hussain.T

مغرورة؟؟

لا بالعكس انسانة متواضعة وطيبة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مراحب
> معنى مادخل واجد المنتدى ولا ارد الا القليل 
> الا انه في اشخاص احب اطلع على مواضيعيهم لانها تعجبني واجد
> واني بصراحة ياختي مواضيعك واجد تعجبني ودي اقلد شخصيتك اذا ماعندك مانع
> لانك احسك محبوبة بين المجتمع والكل يحبك
> ونتمنى نكون مثلك
> ابد ماراح تكوني مغرورة
> بالعكس انتي شمعة منتدانا الغالي
> وسامحينا اذا قصرت معاك في شي
> ...



*هلا اختي شمعة الوادي*
*والله احس كلامج وااجد عليي*
*جداا ارتحت له ولاسلوبج الحلوووو*
*تقلديني في شنو خذي راحتج بس مافيني زود وماني* 
*احسن من غيري اكيييد*
*وماقصرتي ابدا وجودج بصفحتي يكفي*
*دمتي بود عزيزتي*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب شذاوي 
> من أول ما دخلت المنتدى وأنا ما شفت 
> منك الا كل الخير 
> وهالصفه مو فيك خيتو
> بالعكس كنت أحس بتواضعك وبطيبة قلبك يالغلا .
> تسلمي لي يالغالية ..
> مع أني متأخرة مرررررررررة
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا فيج هموووس* 
*تسلمي والله الخير بوجهج واني ماحسيت بج الا اخت* 
*غاليه وارتحت حتى لاسمج* 
*والطيب انتو اخواني وخواتي بشبكة الناصره غمرتوني*
* به وباخلاقكم الحلووة*
*دمتي باامان الباااري*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ههههه فديتك ش ـذوووي ..


أص ــلآ مايـ ح ـتاج تـ س ـئلين .. ولأيبي لها الـ س ـالفه ش ـئ ..


بالـ ع ـكس من أول وهله لأس ـلووبك وردوودك بالمنتدى الواح ــد يـ ح ـس بأنك إنـ س ـانه طيووبه


وعلى مايقوولون " ش ـرووح ــه " ،،


مو بس كذا ،، بيني وبينك (^_^) أح ـس إنك وح ـده حـ س ـاسه مووووت ..


ربي يـ خ ـليكِ ويـ ح ـفظك ح ـبيبتي من كل ش ـر ..


..


.


إع ـذريني ماش ـفت الموض ـوع قبل >> ماتدخ ـل هالقـ س ـم واايد (^.*) ..



دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## علي pt

*عذرا جيت متأخر لأني توني أشوف الموضوع ..*
*واقبلو رأيي فيكم ..*

*وبكل صراحة* 
*أختي شذى الزهراء ،،*

*لم أرى فيكم هذه الصفة ولا أتوقعها لأسباب ..*
*1- شهود جميع الأعضاء الرادين على الموضوع لكم ..*
*2- سؤالكم هذا .. فلو كنتي مغرورة لما طرحتي هذا السؤال .*

*بمصداقية لم رى فيكم سوى الطيب والتواضع .. ليست مجاملة*

*أغلب الأعضاء اذا مو كلهم  اخوان وحبايب ..*
*وما شفنا منهم إلا كل خير .ز*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أبداً أبداً إن شاء الله انتي بعيدة كل البعد عن مثل هذه الصفة الذميمة..*
*متأخرة وااااااااااجد خيه ..بس ماقدرت ماارد ع الموضوع..*

*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

انتي احلى شذاوي في العالم كله
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه موفقه لكل خير يارب

----------


## صدفة البحر

*شذااااااااااااااوي >> مغرورة* 
*لا خيوه أي غرور تتكلمي عنه ..*
*بالعكـــــس إنسانة روعة حبوبه طيوبة*
*والصرآحة من ناحيتي ..*
*ارتاح لش وااااااااااااااجد ...*
************
*لا مغرورة حبيبتي ولا شيء ...*
*والله تجيب افكار ماادري من وينه ؟؟*
*ع العموم خيوووه ..*
*اللي شفته واللي هو امبين ...*
*التواضع اساسش ..* 
*وهاذي صفة جميلة جداً ..*
*تقبلي مروري هناااا وتواضعي*
*اختك في الله*
*صدوووووووووفه*

----------


## همسة ألم

غاليتي شذاوي ..
توني والله شايفه الموضوع 
علشان كذا ما رديت 
غاليتي ...
منهو الي قال أنتك مغروره ؟!
أصلانا الغرور مايقرب منش حبيبتي 
ماليقينا إلا منك كل خير 
والخير مايجي إلا من أصحاب الخير ...
دمت  بحفظ الرحمن ...

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــلام,,
           شـــــذاوي مغروره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
      طبـــعاً مستحيل,,وانتي ما سألتي هالسؤال الا لأن
      في أحد قايلها,,قالها ويبي يهدم ثقتك بحالك,,لاتخلي ثقتك 
            بحالك,,تنهدم عشان كلمة واحد غيور منك
          بالعكس,,انت انسانة قمة في الأخلاق,,والتواضع
             وتحبي ترضي الكل,,مع اني ماعرفك حق المعرفة
                   بس المكتووووب مبين من عنوانه 
                    و ردوك تدل على هذا الشي,,
            انتي انسانة نشيطة في المنتدى,,وعليك أفكااااار
           رووووووووووووووعة,,ينبسط فيها كل الأعضاء 
                      واستمري بهذا النشاط,,
                  الله يوفقك ويخليك لأهلك يارب
                     تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات
               واياني واياك اسمع هالكلمة على السانك
   تررررررررررى أوررريك
                  وأعذريني ع التأخير لأني جد توني بس
          شايفة الموضوع وقلت لازم أرد وأصحح معلوماتك ,,
                           خلينا لغرور لهله,, 
                         أختك,,looovely

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مغرورة؟؟
> 
> لا بالعكس انسانة متواضعة وطيبة



 
*شبل الطفوف*
*تسلم والله يااخوي على طيب اصلك ومرورك الحلوو*
*لاعدمتك بصفحااااتي المتوااضعه*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ههههه فديتك ش ـذوووي .. 
> 
> أص ــلآ مايـ ح ـتاج تـ س ـئلين .. ولأيبي لها الـ س ـالفه ش ـئ .. 
> 
> بالـ ع ـكس من أول وهله لأس ـلووبك وردوودك بالمنتدى الواح ــد يـ ح ـس بأنك إنـ س ـانه طيووبه 
> 
> وعلى مايقوولون " ش ـرووح ــه " ،، 
> 
> مو بس كذا ،، بيني وبينك (^_^) أح ـس إنك وح ـده حـ س ـاسه مووووت .. 
> ...



*شـوق المحبهـ* 
*تسلمين عزيزتي على الكلام الحلووو وكذاا تخليني اغتر بنفسي وااجد*
*بس كيف عرفتيني حساسه جاوبيني عليها؟؟*
*اذا كنت انسانه طيبه فانتي الطيب كله ..*
*دمتي بامااان الاميين خيتي*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *عذرا جيت متأخر لأني توني أشوف الموضوع ..*
> 
> *واقبلو رأيي فيكم ..* 
> *وبكل صراحة* 
> *أختي شذى الزهراء ،،* 
> *لم أرى فيكم هذه الصفة ولا أتوقعها لأسباب ..*
> *1- شهود جميع الأعضاء الرادين على الموضوع لكم ..*
> *2- سؤالكم هذا .. فلو كنتي مغرورة لما طرحتي هذا السؤال .* 
> *بمصداقية لم رى فيكم سوى الطيب والتواضع .. ليست مجاملة* 
> ...



*اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخوي علي وهذا من ذووقك وطيبك*
*كلام يشرح الخاطر في حقي*
*ربي مايحرمني اخوتكم الصادقة*
*دمت موفق*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أبداً أبداً إن شاء الله انتي بعيدة كل البعد عن مثل هذه الصفة الذميمة..*
> 
> *متأخرة وااااااااااجد خيه ..بس ماقدرت ماارد ع الموضوع..* 
> *موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*مشكوره اختي دمعه على السطور*
*كلامج ووصلوج للموضوع يكفي لو كنتي متأخره*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> انتي احلى شذاوي في العالم كله
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيه موفقه لكل خير يارب



*وانتي احلى دموعه عرفها قلبي قبل عيني*
*مشكوره على الطله العذبه*
*دمتي برعاية المولى*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## المتحير

شذى الزهراء انت  لست مغرورة ابداً ولا تفكري هذا التفكير

----------


## khozam

اشدعوا اختي 

مغرورة ؟

ما اظن لو مغروره ماعرفنا نتواصل معاك في المواضيع والمشاركات

وانا اشوف انك متواضعة واخت عزيزة نعزك ونحترمك ونقدرك ومكانتك فينا عالية

وانتي من الاعضاء التي لكم مكان محترمة وعالية في شبكة  الناصرة

تحياتي لك 

ارجو اني ما قصرت في حقك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شذااااااااااااااوي >> مغرورة* 
> 
> *لا خيوه أي غرور تتكلمي عنه ..*
> *بالعكـــــس إنسانة روعة حبوبه طيوبة*
> *والصرآحة من ناحيتي ..*
> *ارتاح لش وااااااااااااااجد ...*
> ************
> *لا مغرورة حبيبتي ولا شيء ...*
> *والله تجيب افكار ماادري من وينه ؟؟*
> ...



 
*صـدفة البحر*
*ادهشتني رووعة ما نطقتي به هنا من كلماات في شأني*
*شاكره لك طيب الاصل والخلق الرفيع*
*رأيتني هكذا لانك طيبه وراائعه*
*ولو التوااضع لله ، والله يقدرني دوم اكون عند حسن ظنكم*
*سلمتي اخت عزيزة ع التوااجد الراائع*
*دمتي بامان البااري*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> غاليتي شذاوي ..
> توني والله شايفه الموضوع 
> علشان كذا ما رديت 
> غاليتي ...
> منهو الي قال أنتك مغروره ؟!
> أصلانا الغرور مايقرب منش حبيبتي 
> ماليقينا إلا منك كل خير 
> والخير مايجي إلا من أصحاب الخير ...
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن ...



 
*اوخيتي همسة ألم ..*
*ابعد الله عنك الالام والاحزااان ...*
*تشكري جزيل الشكر على الحضور الحلوو بصفحتي*
*وشاكره لك كلماتك الخيره والرفيعه من اجلي*
*لاعدمتك عزيزتي بيننا وبين اخوتك الصادقه*
*دمتي موفقهـ*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ســـــــــلام,,
> شـــــذاوي مغروره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> طبـــعاً مستحيل,,وانتي ما سألتي هالسؤال الا لأن
> في أحد قايلها,,قالها ويبي يهدم ثقتك بحالك,,لاتخلي ثقتك 
> بحالك,,تنهدم عشان كلمة واحد غيور منك
> بالعكس,,انت انسانة قمة في الأخلاق,,والتواضع
> وتحبي ترضي الكل,,مع اني ماعرفك حق المعرفة
> بس المكتووووب مبين من عنوانه 
> و ردوك تدل على هذا الشي,,
> ...



*وعليكم الســلام*
*هلا وغلا بلوفلي..تسلمي لي حبيبتي على كلامج الحلووو*
*والله انبسط فيه واااجد لان منك وانتي عضوه جديده ماعرفتيني الا متـأخر بس الحمدلله*
*اهم شيء صورتي تكون حلووهـ بنظركم وهذا شيء افتخر فيه طبعـأً*
*بس نفسي اعيـدهـا ابغى اعرف شنو بتسوي فيني <<تهديدج حلووو..*
*ربي مايحرمني من وجودج معااي دائماً بصفحاااتي*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## روائع القصص

شذى الزهراء شنو هالكلام ووشو السبب الي يخليج تحطين مثل هالموضوع

بس اذا تبغين رأيي 

احسج عادية لافيج نقص وولا فيج زود

واني انقطعت فترة طويلة عن المنتدى فما ادري واصلا اني ما اركز على الردود الي تكون لغير موضوعي الا اذا حسيت ان هالموضوع شدني

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

تقبلي تعليقي.....
أنا زيارتي للشبكة مو كثيرة
يعني فترة أزورها وفترات
أقطع لظروف قاهرة
الواضح إنك أختي شذى
تعرضت لكلام أو مواقف قاسية
دفعتك للسؤال عن شخصك
عزيزتي
مجرد السؤال عن آراء الأشخاص
في سلوكنا وأفكارنا وتصرفاتنا
هو أكبر دليل على أننا متواضعين
ونملك قلبًا وعقلاً يسعان الدنيا بما فيها
فهنيئًا لك
سعة الصدر ونضاجة الفكر
اعملي على تطوير نفسك
وهنا أنصحك بدورات البرمجة العصبية 
المنتشرة عندنا في القطيف
سلمك الله

----------


## اللامع

أهلين أختي شذى الزهراء
شذى الزهراء شنو هالكلام 
أنتي مغرورة  :weird: 
مستحيــــل
بس اذا تبغين رأيي 
 وبدون مجاملات
إذا دخلت مواضيعك أرى أنك دائماً متواضعة 
تقبلي مروري
تحياتي /اللامع

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*تدرين...صج ما قريت ردود الاعضاء بس صوتت*


*جاتني فكرة*
*كل وحدة تسوي زي هالموضوع عشان تختبر نظرة الناس لها هل نفس ما هي عليه لو لا ؟؟؟؟*

*بعدين ابكمل....*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذى الزهراء انت لست مغرورة ابداً ولا تفكري هذا التفكير



*اشكرك اخوي المتحير على لطف الوجود*
*وان شاء الله مابفكر خلاص دام انتوا طلبتواا*
*ودمت بالف خيير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اشدعوا اختي 
> 
> مغرورة ؟ 
> ما اظن لو مغروره ماعرفنا نتواصل معاك في المواضيع والمشاركات 
> وانا اشوف انك متواضعة واخت عزيزة نعزك ونحترمك ونقدرك ومكانتك فينا عالية 
> وانتي من الاعضاء التي لكم مكان محترمة وعالية في شبكة الناصرة 
> تحياتي لك  
> 
> ارجو اني ما قصرت في حقك



 
*مااقصرت يااخوي الله لايقصر بعمركـ*
*كلامك فخر لي واني اعتز بناس مثلكم وبطيب قلبكم*
*اشكرك من اعماااق قلبي على روعة كلامكـ وحسن طيبكـ*
*ربي لايحرمني من وجودكم بيني*
*دمتـ بحمى الرحمن*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 



صباح الخير 


حبيبتي شذى الموضوع اول مره اشوفه 



انتي بعيده كل البعد عن الغرور وشخصيه جميله 


والكلمات تخجل ان تصفك لنها قليله امام روعة شخصيتك 


دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذى الزهراء شنو هالكلام ووشو السبب الي يخليج تحطين مثل هالموضوع
> 
> بس اذا تبغين رأيي 
> 
> احسج عادية لافيج نقص وولا فيج زود
> 
> واني انقطعت فترة طويلة عن المنتدى فما ادري واصلا اني ما اركز على الردود الي تكون لغير موضوعي الا اذا حسيت ان هالموضوع شدني



 
*مشكوره اختي روائع على راائع ماكتبتيه في حقي*
*وهذا كله من طيبكم وعيونكم الحلووه* 
*دمتي بخيير*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تقبلي تعليقي.....
> أنا زيارتي للشبكة مو كثيرة
> يعني فترة أزورها وفترات
> أقطع لظروف قاهرة
> الواضح إنك أختي شذى
> تعرضت لكلام أو مواقف قاسية
> دفعتك للسؤال عن شخصك
> عزيزتي
> مجرد السؤال عن آراء الأشخاص
> ...



*اتقبل تعليقك وحضورك اخي الكريم*
*شااكره لك لطف الاسلوب وجميل الكلام*
*اسعدتني شهادتكم الغااليه لي وهذا وسام على صدري*
* من اعضاء عزيزين عليَ*
*دمت بكل الود اخي ناصر* 
*تحياااااتي لكـ ..*

----------


## علوكه

من قال انك مغروره
بالعكس مميزه بحضورك
واخلاقك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *تدرين...صج ما قريت ردود الاعضاء بس صوتت* 
> 
> *جاتني فكرة*
> *كل وحدة تسوي زي هالموضوع عشان تختبر نظرة الناس لها هل نفس ما هي عليه لو لا ؟؟؟؟* 
> *بعدين ابكمل....* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*مشكوره اختي ايلول ع مرورج الحلوو*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من وجودج*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أهلين أختي شذى الزهراء
> 
> شذى الزهراء شنو هالكلام 
> أنتي مغرورة 
> مستحيــــل
> بس اذا تبغين رأيي 
> وبدون مجاملات
> إذا دخلت مواضيعك أرى أنك دائماً متواضعة 
> تقبلي مروري
> تحياتي /اللامع



*هلا اخوي اللامع ..*
*شكراا شكرااا لحسن ماخطته يدك في حقي..*
*شكرا لثقتكم الغاااليه ..*
*لااعدمني الله هذه القلوب الطيبه..*
*صدقاً اخجلتموني بكلماتكم العذبه..*
*شكرا لك اخي على التوااجد هنا في صفحتي..*
*دمتـ بخير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------

